# Long Distance Love



## sandra516 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi,

I'm looking for some information on how I can be with my partner in Vancouver. I am 35 so too old for the Travel Permit and my job does not fall under the requirements for HRSDC.

Any information would be great

Sandra516


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sandra516 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for some information on how I can be with my partner in Vancouver. I am 35 so too old for the Travel Permit and my job does not fall under the requirements for HRSDC.
> 
> ...


If you're serious about this person then your best bet is Marriage.


----------



## sandra516 (Jan 11, 2010)

So if we were to get married it would be easier? Can we actually get married if we dont live in the same country?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sandra516 said:


> So if we were to get married it would be easier? Can we actually get married if we dont live in the same country?


Now without knowing your partners residence status the answer is yes. He can sponsor you as his spouse.
You will have to be in the same country for the ceremony but at that time you both do not have to live there.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

sandra516 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for some information on how I can be with my partner in Vancouver. I am 35 so too old for the Travel Permit and my job does not fall under the requirements for HRSDC.
> 
> ...



Hi Sandra

My now husband came to Canada from Scotland as a visitor (able to stay for up to 6 months). Before the 6 month mark was reached, we got married and began the immigration process through an inland spousal application. If you are able to live together for a year, then you could apply via a common-law application. 

This link from the Citizenship and Immigration Canada website will detail your options...

Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children

Although our application was completed in 2004, you're more than welcome to drop me a note if you would like to chat.


----------



## KittyMiller (Jan 15, 2010)

*Hi*

Ya i agree with all that you should marry and only it is the best suggestion. Its depend on you that you follow or not.lane:


----------



## sandra516 (Jan 11, 2010)

I do love him but its only been just over a hear that we have been together, not to sure if we could venture into getting married at this stage.....Also, if we do get married I still cant work can I?


----------



## LuvMyCanuk (Jan 17, 2010)

*Want to Stay in Canada!*

I am in a similar boat as Sandra....I want to go to Canada in July to stay with the man I love. Both of us are still married, however, so us getting married right now is not an option for us. As soon as our divorces are final, we do plan to get married right away. 

I understand I can stay in Canada for 6 months as a visitor. Then what? How long do I have to leave the country before I can re-enter and start another 6 months?

Im scared to do anything illegal, but how do people get to stay for a full year where the process of a common-law application can be filed?! (and i know none of that can happen anyway until we both are legally divorced)


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

LuvMyCanuk said:


> I am in a similar boat as Sandra....I want to go to Canada in July to stay with the man I love. Both of us are still married, however, so us getting married right now is not an option for us. As soon as our divorces are final, we do plan to get married right away.
> 
> I understand I can stay in Canada for 6 months as a visitor. Then what? How long do I have to leave the country before I can re-enter and start another 6 months?
> 
> Im scared to do anything illegal, but how do people get to stay for a full year where the process of a common-law application can be filed?! (and i know none of that can happen anyway until we both are legally divorced)


At no less than 30 days before expiry of your six month vacation you can apply for an extension and there's a good chance it will be granted but I would not try it more than once. I don't believe you must be divorced before claiming you've lived common-law for one year. Don't do anything illegal. If caught it could well eliminate any chance of you being allowed into Canada at any time/


----------



## sandra516 (Jan 11, 2010)

I cant do the 6 month thing as this means I cant work and I still have my own place here in Scotland. Looks like I'll just have to keep sending my CV to places and keep my fingers crossed for the time being.

Maybe if we are still as strong next year we would consider getting married.

Thank you for your help


----------

